# Mac Knives Retailer in Orange County, CA



## spective (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm in the market for a few new chef knives, and am very interested in taking a look at the Mac Professional series in store before buying. Can someone point me to a few retailers in the Orange County, CA area that sells them?

Thanks!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Spective,

Welcome.

To anser your question: Offhand, no. The big cutlery outfits I'm aware of in OC, even those with a selection of Japanese knives going beyond Shun and Global like Plaza, do not.

Try calling MAC USA at: 888 - MAC-Knife (888-622-5643) and asking. Here's their url, too: MAC Knife Inc. USA

IIRC, Anzen Hardware, on 2d, in LA's J-Town carries MAC, but call in advance before making the drive over.

BDL


----------



## flyfoxx (Jul 11, 2009)

Surfas (A Chef Store) in Culver City has Mac Pros.


----------



## flyfoxx (Jul 11, 2009)

Spective,

I stand corrected, I dropped by Surfas today and they carry the Superior Series. My mistake.


----------

